# Lincoln Farm Park Witney, Oxon



## G2EWS (May 1, 2006)

Turned up here at Lincoln Farm Park, Witney to be surrounded by RV's!

Turns out the American RV club is having a rally! Hopefully going to chat to a few and see inside!

Very disappointed with Dudleys RV in Witney. All the vehicles were locked. Have heard this recently and met a man walking round who said he was off and not interested!

Seems an odd way to run a business! Never got to see anything. When I was in the motor trade it was accepted that most people viewing were within a 6 weeks time span of purchasing. They could either buy or fade by the way side. The job of the salesman and of the vehicles was always to entice the customer in. I'm afraid that as much as I have been excited to go to Dudleys whilst here, the excitement faded to nothing.

Regards

Chris


----------



## G2EWS (May 1, 2006)

Seems like the RV owners here are from the ARV or ARVE club I think they are one and the same.

Seem a good bunch and most of them appear to own Damon Daybreaks. Got my eye on a few month old 3272!

Chris


----------



## dangerous (May 1, 2005)

hi Chris,
We tried to book there, looks a great place and I beileve not far from Oxford. No spaces when we wanted but we will go later on.
Is public transport close by? dont think we could drive in to Oxford.............
We bought our Winnebago from Dudleys about 18mths ago and found them all friendly and very helpful. Maybe having an off day!

Dangerous


----------



## G2EWS (May 1, 2006)

Hi Dangerous,

I did not mean to be rude about Dudleys. I just feel that keeping the vehicles locked is a very bad sales tactic. I for one could be persuaded fairly easily as has been seen by my chat with the ARV club members!

Site is superb for facilities, the two indoor swimming pools can be hired during the day for private use. The larger one is £17 an hour for four adults and has a jacuzzi, sauna and steam room!

The toilet and shower blocks are immaculate and the whole site is well kept.

We have tried to book previously and even though we booked about 4 weeks in advance we where the last large pitch!

With regards to public transport I am not sure, but would be suprised if there was not a good system on the main road which is 5 minutes walk away!

If you remember we met just after you bought your Winnie at Shepton! You showed me round.

Regards

Chris


----------



## dangerous (May 1, 2005)

Thanks for the info Chris,maybe see you at shepton or newbury shows?

Dangerous


----------



## G2EWS (May 1, 2006)

dangerous said:


> Thanks for the info Chris,maybe see you at shepton or newbury shows?
> 
> Dangerous


Look forward to it!

Chris


----------



## 101270 (Oct 6, 2006)

Hiya Chris

I have been dealing with Dudleys for about eight years and have found them spot on. Never been ripped off with servicing costs and they have got me out of the proverbial a couple of times. We are on our fourth Winnie, well, the current one is Itasca which is made by Winnebago and we bought it new a year ago.

I know Paul and Chris well, and we are on first name terms, and I know why the RV's are kept locked. Strange though this may seem, they get a lot of visitors wishing to look at them who have absolutely no intention of buying, or they have a budget of £40,000 but want to look at RV's at £150,000. Why? Also, particularly on Saturdays, men come round with the kids while the wife is shopping/getting her hair done/whatever women do on Saturday afternoons, sometimes with the dog too, and they can 'kill' an hour or two looking at the RV's!! Strange but true!

They have had dirty marks and damage done in the past, and various items pinched (vases, etc.) so I don't blame them. I can assure you, they will open up any RV you wish to look at if you ask.

Also, they don't employ 'sales people'. They deal with you personally. And you won't get loads of 'back up' calls asking whether you are ready to go ahead, there is no 'pushiness' in them. They are well and truly 'laid back', as we say over here in the Isle of Man.

Finally, we are staying at Lincoln Farm Park next month. Is there a decent accessible black dump for us RV'ers? We are booked on an 'all service' pitch.

Take care.

Richard (trickiedickie)


----------



## Grizzly (May 9, 2005)

dangerous said:


> Is public transport close by? dont think we could drive in to Oxford.............
> 
> Dangerous


If you can't manage a bus from Lincoln Farm then can I make 2 suggestions.

There is a Park and Ride at Redbridge ( south of Oxford, off the A34 and very easy to drive to without tangling with Oxford traffic) That has dedicated MH parking. I think it would be a good idea to ring first to ask if an RV would be OK there. Buses run every few minutes to the city centre.

http://www.oxford.gov.uk/transport/highsided.cfm

An alternative is at Rye Farm car park in Abingdon. Park there ( and you can overnight) and you can walk over the bridge and into town - a few minutes- and get an express bus to Oxford centre. They run about every 7 minutes and take about 15 minutes ( X3 or X13)

http://www.motorhomefacts.com/modules.php?name=Campsites&op=display_results&csid=650

G


----------



## 89338 (May 20, 2005)

I stayed there it's a great site some serviced pitches, we had one that our 30' RV went on and could have got anoter on as well. Bus stop is right outside the site.

Lampie


----------



## G2EWS (May 1, 2006)

trickiedickie said:


> Hiya Chris
> 
> I have been dealing with Dudleys for about eight years and have found them spot on. Never been ripped off with servicing costs and they have got me out of the proverbial a couple of times. We are on our fourth Winnie, well, the current one is Itasca which is made by Winnebago and we bought it new a year ago.
> 
> ...


Hi Trickie,

Sorry I did not respond to this earlier. Yes the black dump is by the shop:










That's me having just 'dumped'

Thanks for the info re Dudley's I do not doubt for one moment they are good people. However, I have sold cars in the past and there is a maxim that all good vehicle sales people need to understand. That is when someone comes into the showroom they are within a 6 week period of purchasing!

Now it is easy for anyone reading this to say: 'I walk into showrooms all the time but have no intention of buying!'

Well that is true, but the fact that people go into showrooms is truly because they are interested. The good salesman will then be able to steer the potential buyer towards that solution they are looking for!

Sounds untrue? Or weird? Fact is that it is exactly the way it works.

For what it is worth I became known as the man who wrote the book for Rover. Sad they did not follow my example eh!

Buying anything is about finding a solution to a problem. The salesperson who is doing a good job will find that solution for you. Not just sell you anything!

Viewing of a potential purchase is paramount in closing a sale. Carrying out that viewing with no pressure is fundamental to the process. Today, many of us could walk into a local garage and be given the keys to a car and allowed to drive it with no salesman present. Not all garages of course.

There is a reason for this and being allowed to look around the vehicle without hinderance. It is called the 'Puppy Dog' close! Simply put if you take your Daughter/Wife/Son etc to see a puppy, the owner will give the puppy to them and guess what happens? 'Dad I love it, please let me keep it' You get the drift.

In my opinion what Dudleys are doing is limiting their potential purchasers. I am sure they know what they are doing and are happy about it. But me, I would and have done it differently.

Regards

Chris


----------

